# Ooops... :(



## UUilliam (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is a little story about the dark room!

In college on wednesday, The tutor (this is our second time in the dark room.)
asked us (myself and 3 people from my class.) to make up the solutions.
we followed our notes, measurement for measurment, temperature and all!

our prints all come out grey

after about 1 hour the tutor told the other 3 to stay in class and asked me to test some other paper to see if the paper we were using had been exposed.

about 30 minutes later, he seen about 4 of my prints and asked me to throw away the developer solution, and re make them.

exact same problem!

another 20 minutes  later he asked me to change the fixer solution, when I asked "is it the small bottle (film fixer.) or the large tub (paper fixer.)
thats when he clicked. 
"what developer did you use? the small bottle or the tub?"
"uh... i used the small bottle."
"That is why it didn't work! that is for film!"
(not as angry as I made it sound, he is pretty understanding.)
so i had to go in and re mix ALL the solutions using the correct chemicals.

Finally my prints came out as they should have 

-------------
Additional.

But if paper develop turns stuff darker than film developer, would it be possible to use paper developer to develop film to make it really contrasty?
I doubt it but just wondering.

I love using the dark room  its AWESOME!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 17, 2010)

how big is the "little bottle"? i'm surprised you had enough for the class. Than again, at my school it seems like everyone shoots film and we go through developer like SUV's go through fuel.


----------



## ann (Sep 17, 2010)

you can use paper developer for film but it creats huge grain , which you may want.

But it isn't as effective, at least for my needs.


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 17, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> how big is the "little bottle"? i'm surprised you had enough for the class. Than again, at my school it seems like everyone shoots film and we go through developer like SUV's go through fuel.



It isn,t little, just lot as large as the 5L bottle.
(think its about 500 - 1l.)

But our solution was 100ml developer to 900ml water
40ml stopbath to 960ml water
and 100ml fixer to 900ml water

we were using ilford glossy paper 
I am unsure of the types of solution, all I know is what it was (developer, stopbath and fixer.) and it was by Ilford.
all our darkroom stuff is ilford, Ilford 100 or 400 asa film (as they are both developed the same.)


----------



## Early (Sep 28, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> -------------
> Additional.
> 
> But if paper develop turns stuff darker than film developer, would it be possible to use paper developer to develop film to make it really contrasty?
> ...


Paper developer is more energetic due to the higher PH.  Also, I believe it also contains a higher percentage of hydroquinone, which boosts contrast.  It may be a good experiment once, but I don't think you'd like it.


----------

